# Depth of shank



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a router table and to get the right depth on a cove bit I can't seat it in the collett and have to raise it to get the proper depth I need. Is this safe and do others have this problem?
Steve


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

3/4" min. insertion for 1/2" shanks. 5/8" for 1/4". would not deviate.


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

*You might use a collet extension*



Quillman said:


> 3/4" min. insertion for 1/2" shanks. 5/8" for 1/4". would not deviate.


The title is the message.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Bar clamp said:


> I have a router table and to get the right depth on a cove bit I can't seat it in the collett and have to raise it to get the proper depth I need. Is this safe and do others have this problem?
> Steve


I've done this. No, it's not safe.


----------

